# Milwaukee Bucks 2014-15 Preview



## Boomshakalaka (Mar 24, 2011)

I have recently rejoined the CelticsBlog family and I'll be doing their previews for all 30 NBA teams in their annual SBNation team preview project. Each article includes a breakdown of last season, a recap of the team’s summer, a full depth chart, keys to this season and predicted standings.

This morning I took a look at your beloved Milwaukee Bucks. Here's a snippet:



> *X-FACTOR - Development of Youth*
> Let's be real. The Milwaukee Bucks may not lose as many as 67 games this season, but they're certainly not going to be competing for a spot in the postseason. This year is about the impact of Jabari Parker, the progression of Giannis Antentokounmpo, a possible resurrection to O.J. Mayo's career, an increased role for John Henson, evaluating Jason Kidd's coaching methods and a chance to see what Larry Sanders is made of at full health.
> 
> Milwaukee is likely multiple years away from making any kind of noise. However, if they can buy into what Jason Kidd is preaching and feel comfortable about the development of their young core, the season will be looked at as a success.
> ...


*FULL ARTICLE --- MILWAUKEE BUCKS 2014-15 PREVIEW - CELTICSBLOG.COM*

What do you expect from the Bucks this season? What are you most looking forward to?


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

Jabari Parker is looking like one of the most NBA ready players in the draft. I really like his game.


----------

